# River Hipper - Chesterfield, April 2013



## PaulPowers (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been dipping in out out of the Hipper for a while looking for a spot that Vicar took a pic of a while ago http://www.flickr.com/photos/thevicardrains/5090443554/

Every few months I'll be driving past and dip in for a look, I still haven't found that one but I have found quite a few others, most are box culverts 



> The *River Hipper* is a tributary of the River Rother in Derbyshire, England. Its source is a large expanse of wetlands, fed by the surrounding moors between Chatsworth and Chesterfield, known as the _Hipper Sick_ on Beeley Moor, which is part of the Chatsworth Estate. It then passes through Holymoorside and down into Chesterfield, just south of the town centre, before flowing into the River Rother. In July 2007 parts of Chesterfield flooded when the River Hipper overtopped its banks during a substantial storm that caused extensive flooding in North Derbyshire and South Yorkshire.














The river flows through the concrete prefab box until every hundred yards is hits a section with a grill over the top










I guess they can be classed as a feature


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice one Paul.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks a rather plesant one to wander along.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks a lovely place to explore on a hot day! 
Stunning images as usual mate, cheers for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 23, 2013)

You really do take amazing pictures Paul....


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheers, I just point and prey most of the time


----------

